# Pandigital Problem



## dragonfly0213 (Jul 19, 2012)

How do I go about finding the user manual for the Supernova Pandigital. I've seen posts that say it's on the Pandigital website, but can't find it. If I can't have a manual I need to know how to remove a downloaded file.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A device manual isn't going to have that kind of information. How, exactly, did you download a file? Using what app? You may be able to delete files with a file browsing app. Depends entirely on what you're really talking about.


----------

